# Does Marijuana make you self-consious or is it just me?



## jeffca (May 19, 2009)

I would say most of the time, even around my girlfriend i get self-consious and second guess my self constantly if my voice sounded weird when i say something, or if i said the right thing, and even if what i'm wearing is ok. Does anyone else go through this when they're high?


----------



## For Twenty (May 19, 2009)

Marijuana is a minor hallucinogen...so thats where all those emotions come in. Thats what hallucinogens do to you. Make you confused, paranoid...etc :]


----------



## Alistair (May 19, 2009)

Also, marijuana like other psychedelic drugs, tends to amplify our emotions, happy, sad, or otherwise.  Plus, if you're normally somewhat self-conscious, smoking might bring out that aspect of your personality.


----------



## Rockster (May 19, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Also, marijuana like other psychedelic drugs, tends to amplify our emotions, happy, sad, or otherwise.  Plus, if you're normally somewhat self-conscious, smoking might bring out that aspect of your personality.



Very true Alistair,which is why cannabis is not an escapist drug,you can't run away from your problems by smoking,as pot will just amplify any thought or feeling about a given situation.

Jeffca mate,have you tried to smoke strains that are more indica dominant,as the sativa influence in crosses can make you hyper aware of your surroundings,make your heart beat faster.

I grew some Super Silver Haze and before a cure it really had too much of an edge to it,made you feel really spooky but as I say there are indica dominant strains,more sedative in effect and less likely to make you feel anxious.

At the extreme end of these effects are full blown panic attacks which make the person think they are actually dying and I had to take a youngster at an album launch party years ago to hospital as he got so freaked after a joint(we had to hold him down)that he got hysterical blindness!

His heart was like a jackhammer and we had to babytalk him,or rather reassure him things will be ok.

Got him to hospital and I got them to give him 5ml valium pronto after explaining things and within half an hour the guy was back to earth.

Pot can make you feel a bit edgy so it is a case of finding,or rather growing 
the strongly indica dom varieties but do temper that with the fact that there are pure sativa's and sativa hybrids that are totally non anxiety,strains like ACE Seeds Bangi Haze and Nepalese Jam.I've grown them both and they are both a sublime laid back smoke,no worries...at all!

What pot are you smoking may I ask jeffca and does this happen with all bud you chong on?


----------



## zipflip (May 19, 2009)

oh wow. all these years i always wondered why it was i kept thinkin if people were talkin bout me wat they were think of me etc.. when i was hi.
  crazy man ya not alone i too am this same way. yes even round my girlfriend. also any type settin round more than 2 people. especially if it someone i dont know and i'm hi round them i sorta  have a mini freak out panic episode inside my brain.  i am famous for when like i was a teenager me an friends would go somewhere an get hi and when we'd get round some people i never met before or if we were in someone else's house i never been in gettin hi, i'm famous for just gettin up an leavin without a trace an when i'd get back in my car or walkin down roa or watever i'd be 100% fine.  i am definately not a people person when i get hi. NO WAY.
 but if i smoke the same stuff that gets me this way around people an i'm at home alone or out the lake fishin/campin all out in middle of no where i  just simply love it. im able to enjoy my intense cerebral hi. but thats bout the only way.


----------



## Alistair (May 19, 2009)

My brother once got too stoned and he was paranoid and panicky.  So, I faked a call to the emergency room and pretended to ask the ER people if he'd be OK.  My brother listened to my half of the imaginary conversation as I  repeated their reassuring advice.  By the time I hung up the phone my brother had calmed down.  It wasn't until later on that week that I told him that I had faked the phone call.


----------



## nikimadritista (May 19, 2009)

I'm rather quiet when stoned... I don't like being around people who don't puff...
More comfortable with my mates, or by myself...
Luckily my lady puffs more than me... 
:48:


----------



## Alistair (May 19, 2009)

Niki, for some reason I believe people get paranoid when there's people around who don't puff, because perhaps, we think they know we're high.  It shouldn't matter, but it bothers some of us. I guess we think they don't approve.

It all depends on personality.  I know people who are very comfortable being stoned, with bloodshot eyes in public.  I put eye drops in my eyes, and I know that no one knows.  Unless, of course I eat 2.2 grams of killer weed in an FNG Firecracker (graham cracker with peanut butter and weed) and find myself unable to speak properly.  Even then, I don't care much anymore like I used to.


----------



## Marsrover1 (May 19, 2009)

carry a bottle of clear eyes, i found facing others with nice white eyes goes alot better when your stoned , but then i learned along time ago who cares what others think of me deal with it or leave my air space


----------



## Alistair (May 19, 2009)

Sometimes I find it helpful and interesting to analyze a scary situation as it is going down.  That is to say, you detach yourself from the situation and make observations through the eyes of an outsider.  You might say to yourself,  "Marijuana sure does bring out the fear in me sometimes.  There's no reason for me to care what this person thinks of me.  She probably tokes herself.  I think she's feeling sorry for me because I'm so messed up and can't speak.  This difficult situation will soon be over and I won't care anyway".  

Or I might notice as I'm talking to the pharmacist the strong dissociative effect of the pot, and wonder how it is that I'm able to listen to him, understand his complicated instructions, while his assistant babbles between his orations the same info he'd just related to me, and still, somehow, manage to elicit a few intelligible words of discourse myself.

Yeah, weed can be scary at times, but it's nice to know that it's relatively safe. We'll return to normal when all is said and done.


----------



## zipflip (May 19, 2009)

flat out i just hate gettin that hi man. unless im at like say river or home wit one good buddy  maybe two or even alone. hell i smoke alone 90% of the time anyway and i am awesome mentally. but when im round bunch people when i stoned i start buggin.
  and when im sober and im in calm familiar setting and alone or just chillaxin, i go completely nuts. lol  i get so wound up like a toy ready to blow.  i always have this urge to to just fidget liek crazy. chain smoke stutter even. lol cant think strait cant even do most things strait. leave things unfinished give up on started tasks, etc etc
   but when im hi im all fine. honest. i knwo thats not no placebo man. it is theraputic VERY for me.  only some of us who may be slightly off balance in mind normally we kinda need to get to know ourselves. like allistar said start analyzin a situation when u panic or freak out.  it does work for the most part.  but atthe same time when i do that i find my self sobering up at an alarming rate suddenly. not to just comfy buzz level but total sober it seems. 
  just gotta know ya dose and ya limits yada yada. 
  but yet even still im so often confronted wit the situation where i aint been hi in day or two an wantin a smoke and a friend drops by or i visit someone an we do one up an i either get the, "oh come on man finish this wit me.  " no man i'm good".   "oh come on woosy,"  and i end up sayin hell wit it and smoke  til gone an holy hell im trashed an that usually when an only when i tend to get like this panicky bit.
  hence why i rather be alone an smoke lol
  who did i just right a novel.  just fell into a groove


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2009)

You guys are funny as hell. I was always to busy partying and laughing my *** off to get Paranoid.Didnt much givashit what my girlfriend thought. 
I have had some buddies freak the hell out though.Thought they were dying. I fed them milk and crackers untill they calmed down,,course I was laughing at them the whole time.
Smoke a joint and turn up Pink Floyd, you will forget all yur troubles.


----------



## PencilHead (May 19, 2009)

With really good bud, I'm far more apt to become un-conscious than self-conscious.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 19, 2009)

For Twenty said:
			
		

> Marijuana is a minor hallucinogen...so thats where all those emotions come in. Thats what hallucinogens do to you. Make you confused, paranoid...etc :]



Ah...no.

Marijuana is NOT a hallucinogen. That's just more Gov't perpetuated crap.

High levels of THC can cause mild to severe psychosis, which is what this young man was suffering from.

Let's keep facts fact. 

If you have problems handling your drugs, just remeber...


They're just drugs. Mind over matter.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 19, 2009)

Feeling self conscious is an effect often reported by victims of the secret Department of Defense mind control satellite.  Using mj is an effective _antidote_.  This means your feelings of self consciousness would be much worse without the mj.


----------



## zipflip (May 19, 2009)

lol


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 19, 2009)

Well maybe if you stopped fishing out, and making a total artard of yourself in front of people when you are high you will have nothing to be worried about.


----------



## wmmeyer (May 19, 2009)

Not to downplay the real chemical reactions of MJ, or any other chemical substance, I think one's attitude is an important _part_ of this phenomenon.  One time, many years ago, I had a supervisor who was in his late 70s.  I was talking with him one time, and the phrase "suffering from old age" was used.  He told me the secret was to stop "suffering" from old age and enjoy it.  I've applied that thought as much as possible in my life, and it works.  I think it might also be applied to the MJ experience.  First of all, learn to recognise the feelings you get when you smoke.  Re-emphasis to yourself that it is definitely the weed causing it and that you get all back to normal in a short time.  Then, when you're feeling those those responses learn to laugh at it, and enjoy it.  Like: "Wow, here I go getting paranoid again, Ha, ha."  The bottom line is that paranoia or any of the other "bad vibes" do not change the reality of any situation.  Why not laugh at them?  Just a little mental conditioning.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 19, 2009)

there is no need to feel "bad" or "Improper" about how _you_ feel, emotionally. 

THC specificly can mess with that.


----------



## kaotik (May 19, 2009)

huh.. i just get nicely stoned. don't worry about anything when i smoke. (well apart from government conspiracy's and the state of our society)
i've never been a fan of smoking at work or going to town high though.. i can do it, and i'm never worried. i know i looked baked.. i don't care, i am baked.

if it bothers you being around people when high, maybe leave it for the night time.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 19, 2009)

yeah as time progressed i kinda grew out of that state. now i still get a paranoid spell once in awhile. know whats funny is to only put eye drops in 1 eye & go about ur public business. have one that looks as if its bleeding & one all pearly white.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 19, 2009)

...or you got the pink eye from your buddy farting on your face.


----------



## Yoga (May 19, 2009)

I always assume that NO ONE is watching me, which is why I dance at the grocery store to the Musak version of "Betty Davis Eyes".  And if for some reason someone is watching me it is only because of my overwhelmingly sparkling personality.

I have always had the opinion that people won't focus too hard on you if you either give them sothething else to focus on or make them uncomfortable.  So depending on the company I am in, if I do get that feeling and I need a break, I will start crying and talk about the dog that died when I was 4, talk about cramping and tampons, or mention the horrific gas I have had lately.  Then when you want a little time to yourself people (even those close to you) are happy to leave you alone.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 19, 2009)

Yoga said:
			
		

> I always assume that NO ONE is watching me, which is why I dance at the grocery store to the Musak version of "Betty Davis Eyes".  And if for some reason someone is watching me it is only because of my overwhelmingly sparkling personality.
> 
> I have always had the opinion that people won't focus too hard on you if you either give them sothething else to focus on or make them uncomfortable.  So depending on the company I am in, if I do get that feeling and I need a break, I will start crying and talk about the dog that died when I was 4, talk about cramping and tampons, or mention the horrific gas I have had lately.  Then when you want a little time to yourself people (even those close to you) are happy to leave you alone.



Wow, that drunk, crying, gassy girl was not much fun


----------



## yimmy capone (May 19, 2009)

sometimes when i get high I start to think about things i've done or said earlier in the day and realize I should of went about it in a different way.

So  I feel as if weed makes more me aware of what i'm doing and saying.
As someone else mentioned earlier in this thread that it intensifies how you are already, 100% agreed.


----------



## Yoga (May 19, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Wow, that drunk, crying, gassy girl was not much fun


 
Still laughing...

If I promise to control the crying part will I be welcome at the Possum Lodge?

The drunk and gassy I'm not so sure about.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2009)

Im always to high to realize Im paranoid.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 19, 2009)

Yoga said:
			
		

> Still laughing...
> 
> If I promise to control the crying part will I be welcome at the Possum Lodge?
> 
> The drunk and gassy I'm not so sure about.



Drunk and gassy are fine but, gee, I don't know.  No female has ever wanted to visit the Possum Lodge before.


----------



## Yoga (May 19, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Drunk and gassy are fine but, gee, I don't know. No female has ever wanted to visit the Possum Lodge before.


 
I have a feeling a lot of the guys around here have never had a female to their lodge.  Don't worry, I'll put on a hat, start spitting, and duct tape the important parts down and no one will know.  Wait...I don't think I could do that even for a trip to the lodge.


----------



## Rockster (May 19, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Sometimes I find it helpful and interesting to analyze a scary situation as it is going down.  That is to say, you detach yourself from the situation and make observations through the eyes of an outsider.  You might say to yourself,  "Marijuana sure does bring out the fear in me sometimes.  There's no reason for me to care what this person thinks of me.  She probably tokes herself.  I think she's feeling sorry for me because I'm so messed up and can't speak.  This difficult situation will soon be over and I won't care anyway".
> 
> Or I might notice as I'm talking to the pharmacist the strong dissociative effect of the pot, and wonder how it is that I'm able to listen to him, understand his complicated instructions, while his assistant babbles between his orations the same info he'd just related to me, and still, somehow, manage to elicit a few intelligible words of discourse myself.
> 
> Yeah, weed can be scary at times, but it's nice to know that it's relatively safe. We'll return to normal when all is said and done.



In a nutshell Alistair,that last line of your post should be up at the 'Ask Frank' website.We need real drug education,hell yes,some pot in just one joint can mess you up,adult or teenager,yup can wipe you out if not a regular toker cos lets face it,most of us here smoke every day but the 'casual user' can get caught silly oh my!

But it IS down to titration,applied effective dosage for that individual,yourself,and theirin lies education and responsible use. 

But hey,what am I talking crap for,lets get mashed yayyy!

Na,have fun kiddies,just be careful out there but also realise that most anxiety with pot comes from the fact it's illegal,in the back of your mind you are already 'a'feared',you may be chilled as you walk into a situation but if you think someone has noticed you BECAUSE you are toking(are my eyes bloodshot),your heart will start to beat a lil faster,a puff of adrenaline is released and a hormonal chain of events goes off which heightens your perception of events(probably erroneously) which makes your heart beat a bit faster etc etc etc.

I had to cope with a really strange situation in that many years ago I did loads of 'Operation Julie' acid,100% pure lsd I did once a weekend for a year and then one trip kinda didn't come down but eventually got my mind together  after some months but when I visited Amsterdam one summer had a smoke in a bar and it was as if I was back on the acid again,really scary and left smoking and all mushies etc for several years.

I think I understand the power of the mind through such experiences and am these days all but boringly sane,even though I smoke a fair bit,well enough to get a prohib in a flap.


----------



## Marsrover1 (May 20, 2009)

Reality BITES stay stoned


----------



## nvthis (May 21, 2009)

Yoga said:
			
		

> I always assume that NO ONE is watching me, which is why I dance at the grocery store to the Musak version of "Betty Davis Eyes".


 

OMG, that's you??????? 

I like reality. I like nonreality. I like getting high with my friends. I like getting high alone. I hate when I get self-analytical and worry about stupid crap I can't control, so I avoid it. I like having fun, so I seek it out. If I need something from the grocery store, I go and get it. If I need something from the grocery store and I know that stoner chick is gonna be there dancing to the musak version of "Betty Davis Eyes", I smoke before I go.

Somehow there was a doctor that decided to rely on my own discretion to self medicate. It doesn't seem like it should matter, but it changed a lot of how I look at getting high. It's strange, but I no longer feel the need to eat the whole damn water buffalo in one sitting because I don't know where my next meal is coming from. No more crazy thoughts, no more worrying about getting caught, no more concerning myself with who might know.. I don't buy into someone else telling me when, where or how much. I take what I need from it and don't sweat the small stuff. If I want to be sober, than I don't smoke. If I think a hit or two will get me through, so be it. If I want to blast my head off, I make sure there is a soft place to land. 

If I want stress, anxiety and paranoia, I go to work.


----------



## SourGreen_onion (May 21, 2009)

My hights are my hights and you can't have any because your on the job, so just look into my eyes recognize the maroon color, ring my snacks up, and tell me to have a nice day. I could care no less!


----------



## cubby (May 21, 2009)

jeffca said:
			
		

> I would say most of the time, even around my girlfriend i get self-consious and second guess my self constantly if my voice sounded weird when i say something, or if i said the right thing, and even if what i'm wearing is ok. Does anyone else go through this when they're high?


 


    I would say it has nothing to do with the pot,.......it's your girlfriend.


----------



## IRISH (May 21, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> I would say it has nothing to do with the pot,.......it's your girlfriend.


 

bingo. 

btw, is she hot?:hubba: .


----------



## Yoga (May 21, 2009)

Maybe it is because I am that way whether I am high or not.  I have a sister who is 12 years-older than me.  She is very straight-laced.  She knows that when we go somewhere there is a 50/50 chance I am going to act silly and crazy.  And will dance.  She would be very surprised to know that I smoke.

In other words my normal might seem crazy to those watching me, but to those who know me everything is normal whether I'm high or not.  I am just an extremely happy person (except for that brief time after I ran out).  And when you go around with a big smile on your face instead of worrying about things, you will be amazed at how much better the world responds to you.

And it doesn't matter if you say just the right thing to your girlfriend, sooner or later you'll really mess up what you say and she'll never forget it and bring it up two years later.  Doesn't have anything to do with being high it has to do with being a guy.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (May 21, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> FNG Firecracker (graham cracker with peanut butter and weed)


*
Just that, or is there more to this tasty sounding tid bit?

Fortunately, I don't get paranoid (know lots of people who do) and have no problems being high in public (red eye's, smelling like dank), I could personally give a damn of what people think, this is my life...

 Actually, it is the exact opposite for me, I function better in public when I am high (which is 90-100% of the time) 

Nothing better then getting roasted and going to HomeTown Barfett *


----------



## rami (May 23, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Very true Alistair,which is why cannabis is not an escapist drug,you can't run away from your problems by smoking,as pot will just amplify any thought or feeling about a given situation.
> 
> Jeffca mate,have you tried to smoke strains that are more indica dominant,as the sativa influence in crosses can make you hyper aware of your surroundings,make your heart beat faster.
> 
> ...


 


 Weed gives me that affect everytime i smoke it....this is seriously the worst that can happen to a pot smoker.

I cant just smoke it and chill anymore, for some reason ive became an extreme light weight all of a sudden (after smoking for 6 years), more than 2 hits of a blunt will give me a panic attack and it gets really hard to breath. Racing thoughts and fast heart beats, your typical panic attack.  

And to tell you the truth, it sort of got me depressed, because at times like these and especially at a point like this in my life, where problems occur constantly I really can use some pot at the end of my day to chill and relax. But then again, it might be those problems in my life that are making all this happen, preventing me from smoking and enjoying. I know for sure marijuana amplifies your emotions, all the way from sadness to happyness.

I still smoke from time to time, and ofcourse i grow for love of it. ive learned how to control the panic attacks and all of that, but i just cant enjoy smoking weed like i used to.

I guess me and marry are just not getting along anymore.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2009)

rami said:
			
		

> Weed gives me that affect everytime i smoke it....this is seriously the worst that can happen to a pot smoker.
> 
> I cant just smoke it and chill anymore, for some reason ive became an extreme light weight all of a sudden (after smoking for 6 years), more than 2 hits of a blunt will give me a panic attack and it gets really hard to breath. Racing thoughts and fast heart beats, your typical panic attack.
> 
> ...


 
This is very simple. When something isnt fun no more,,, and it makes ya feel bad, it dont matter what it is,,,DONT DO IT!!!


----------



## Newbud (May 28, 2009)

Hehehe, i love threads like this, makes you realize your ( cough cough ) normal ( yeah right lol ).

I been a wreck head for *many* years and i still have the odd moment.

The weed i just grown when sampled at about 7 weeks flower would have me sat thinking about my life and even starting to feel a little shaky and paranoid lol, really cool high though if just smoked lightly.
Dont have that problem now though as i let most of it grow to couch lock, couple of hits and the eyes get heavy, couple more and your brain stops working, too stoned to think about life lol 

Its all just a part of it i guess, i dont let things like that bother me cos if you do it gets worse.


----------

